# What is your favourite Australian reptile?



## ReptileMad_98 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ill start off, either the olive python or the inland taipan .


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 15, 2013)

Inland Bearded Dragon, Carpet python And A Woma python


----------



## dannydee (Feb 15, 2013)

Australia has the best diversity within the reptile kingdom in the world in my opinion, far too many amazing reps for me just to choose one.


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Feb 15, 2013)

yea dannydee your right i think we have over a thousand species!


----------



## sharky (Feb 15, 2013)

They are all so unique and gorgeous in their own way! It is far to hard to decide!!! I'd have to say my personal favorite would have to be the thorny devil, he is just so different from anything else! I also like saltwater crocs, they are awesome


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Feb 15, 2013)

yea compared to america with about 300 species of reptiles, i love the thorny devil one of my favourites as well with the salties.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 15, 2013)

The cuddly Spotted python


----------



## phatty (Feb 15, 2013)

any of the varanus at the moment but ask me next week and it will properly be something else haha


----------



## joelysmoley (Feb 15, 2013)

Either the thorny devil, lace monitor, salty or jungle carpet python. Hard to decide!!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 15, 2013)

dannydee said:


> Australia has the best diversity within the reptile kingdom in the world in my opinion, far too many amazing reps for me just to choose one.



+1

I love the Thorny Devil, BHP, RBB, Tiger, Perentie, Lacey, Beardie, EWD, GTP, Bredli, Jungle etc etc


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 15, 2013)

Robs (snakepimps) Red belly! ...or is that narrowing it down a bit far?


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 15, 2013)

Too many to name, so I'll just surmise a general Snakes and Lizards!


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2013)

Tais and lacies 8)


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 15, 2013)

Scrubby


----------



## christopherR (Feb 15, 2013)

Womas!


----------



## whyme (Feb 15, 2013)

My ex wife would have to be the best[and smartest], snake I know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skippii (Feb 15, 2013)

Red bellies and blue tongues, for sure!


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 16, 2013)

I have to say Bredli followed real close by Olives. I think too many people over look the Bredl with their awesome reds and browns and I have never met an agro one either.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 16, 2013)

Collett's snake, broad headed snake, keelback, gtp, arcoona rock dragon, tawny rock dragon, bell's phase lace monitor, storr's monitor, and for something a bit different Yellow bellied sea snake and olive headed sea snake.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 16, 2013)

shinglebacks and mangrove monitors (which will hopefully be my next addition)


----------



## KristianG (Feb 16, 2013)

Saltwater crocodile!


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 16, 2013)

albino darwins, scrub pythons, oenpelli python, green tree pythons, womas, olives, RBB, BHP, collets snake, st george mulga, inland and costal taipan, salt water croc and fresh water croc ect.ect 
lets just say every reptile in australia for me lol


----------



## RedFox (Feb 16, 2013)

My favourite would be a scrub python, for sentimental reasons if nothing else. They made me fall on love with snakes and I willl always have a soft spot for them. Then thorny devils, mulga snakes, northern death adders, womas, rbbs, banded western browns, collettes snaked, inland tais, bhps, black headed western browns, bandy bandys, fresh water crocs, saltwater crocs, jungle pythons, water pythons, lace monitors, etc,


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Feb 16, 2013)

there all great! then also ive got a special spot for beardies, as i have two. there just so easy going and are really easy to look after!!!


----------



## mrkos (Feb 16, 2013)

You cannot go past a perentie for intelligence, looks, speed, and overall danger factor they tick every box


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 17, 2013)

Olives and water pythons


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 17, 2013)

BHP's and death adders


----------



## Mitella (Feb 17, 2013)

Freckled monitor, northern tree snake, hosmers skink and collettes snake


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Snakes;
scrub python
olive python
oenpelli python
kimberly mulgas
black headed python

Lizards;
Emerald tree monitor
Perentie 
Black headed monitor
goulds (sand) monitor 

Personel favorite is emerald tree monitors <3 awesome monitors and so rare.

Cheers Bohdi!


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Mar 18, 2013)

ive always loved mertens such gorgeous aquatic reps a second choice would have to be by far any species of tigers *** beasts


----------



## sd1981 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lace monitor...


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 18, 2013)

dannydee said:


> Australia has the best diversity within the reptile kingdom in the world in my opinion, far too many amazing reps for me just to choose one.




But if you had to commit you know its a Carpet.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 18, 2013)

Top two has got to be:

Rough Scaled Pythons,
Lace Monitors.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 18, 2013)

GTPS, Rough scale python and the lace monitor. 

and by the way australia has around 771 species of reptiles, most in the world.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 18, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> GTPS, Rough scale python and the lace monitor.
> 
> and by the way australia has around 771 species of reptiles, most in the world.



That's coz Australia is 771 times more awesome than anywhere else


----------



## Zipidee (Mar 18, 2013)

Red belly tops the list, with any of the Aussie Pythons close behind.


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 18, 2013)

Bredli carpets. :0


----------



## Shotta (Mar 18, 2013)

Coastal carpet pythons/bearded dragons


----------



## Kurama (Mar 18, 2013)

Pseudechis butleri.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 18, 2013)

Lace Monitors and Mulga Snakes!


----------



## Keysman (Mar 18, 2013)

Albino darwin got a male and female on hold can't wait to bring them home exciting times


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 18, 2013)

woma python, black headed python, green tree python, green tree snake slaty grey snake, thorny devil, eastern water dragon,boyds forest dragon, and shingleback...

i've always loved green tree snakes, the others i've just loved since i got into reptiles so probly them


----------



## cheekabee (Mar 18, 2013)

cellpadding="5" style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="40%" style="font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; vertical-align: middle; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-weight: bold" |



Common Name

| width="40%" style="font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; vertical-align: middle; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-weight: bold" |



Scientific Name

| width="2%" style="font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; vertical-align: middle; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-weight: bold" | 
| width="3%" style="font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; vertical-align: middle; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-weight: bold" | 
| width="15%" style="font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; vertical-align: middle; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-weight: bold; text-align: center" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Amythystine Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia amethistina)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Arafura File Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Acrochordus arafurae)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Asian House Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Hemidactylus frenatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Banded Sea Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Laticauda colubrina)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Barking Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Underwoodisaurus milii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Bearded Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pogona barbata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Black Tiger Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Notechis ater)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Black-headed Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus tristis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Black-headed Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Aspidites melanocephalus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Black-headed sea snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Hydrophis melanocephalus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Blind Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Ramphotyphlops braminus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Blotched Blue-tongue Lizard

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Tiliqua nigrolutea)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Blue Mountain Water Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Eulamprus leuraensis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Blue-lipped Sea Krait

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Laticauda laticaudata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Blue-tailed Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Cryptoblepharus egeriae)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Bockadam

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Cerberus rhynchops)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Boulenger's Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morethia boulengeri)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Boyd's Forest Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Hypsilurus boydii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Brisbane Short-necked Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Emydura signata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Broad-Banded Sand Swimmer

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Eremiascincus richardsonii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Broad-headed Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Hoplocephalus bungaroides)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Broad-tailed Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Phyllurus platurus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Brown Tree Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Boiga irregularis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Burton's Legless Lizard

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Lialis burtonis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Carpet Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia spilota)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Central Bearded Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pogona vitticeps)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Central Netted Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Ctenophorus nuchalis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Centralian Blue-tongue Lizard

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Tiliqua multifasciata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Centralian Carpet Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia bredli)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Chappell Island Tiger Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Notechis ater serventyi)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Children's python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Antaresia childreni)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Clawless Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Crenadactylus ocellatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Coastal Carpet Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia spilota mcdowelli)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Coastal Taipan

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Oxyuranus scutellatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Collett's Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pseudechis colletti)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Common Blue Tongue

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Tiliqua scincoides)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Common Scaly Foot

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pygopus lepidopodus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Cunningham's Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Egernia cunninghami)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
D'alberti's Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Leiopython albertisii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Desert Death Adder

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Acanthophis pyrrhus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Diamond Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia spilota spilota)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Dugite

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pseudonaja affinis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Dwarf Bearded Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pogona minor minima)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Earless Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Tympanocryptis tetraporophora)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Eastern Brown Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pseudonaja textilis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Eastern Dtella

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Gehyra dubia)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Eastern Small-eyed Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Rhinoplocephalus nigrescens)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Eastern Snake-necked Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Chelodina longicollis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Eastern Three-lined Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Bassiana duperreyi)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Eastern Tiger Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Notechis scutatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Eastern Water Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Physignathus lesueurii lesueurii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Eastern Water Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Eulamprus quoyii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Emerald Tree Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus prasinus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Fierce Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Oxyuranus microlepidotus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Flatback Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Natator depressus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Freshwater Crocodile

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Crocodylus johnstoni)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Frilled Lizard

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Chlamydosaurus kingii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Garden Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Lampropholis delicata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Giant Cave Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pseudothecadactylus lindneri)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Gilbert's Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Lophognathus gilberti)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Gippsland Water Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Physignathus lesueurii howittii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Golden-crowned snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Cacophis squamulosus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Golden-tailed Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Diplodactylus taenicauda)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Gould's Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus gouldii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Green Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia viridis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Green Tree Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Dendrelaphis punctulata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Green Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Chelonia mydas)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Hawksbill Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Eretmochelys imbricata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Heath Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus rosenbergii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Hosmer's Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Egernia hosmeri)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Inland Carpet Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia spilota metcalfei)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Jacky Lizard

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Amphibolurus muricatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Jungle Carpet python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia spilota cheynei)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Keelback Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Tropidonophis mairii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Kimberley Rock Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus glauerti)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
King Island Tiger Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Notechis ater humphreysi)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
King's Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Egernia kingii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Krefft's River Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Emydura krefftii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Lace Monitor / Goanna

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus varius)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Land Mullet

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Egernia major)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Lawson's dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pogona henrylawsoni)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Leathery Sea Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Dermochelys coriacea)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Little File Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Acrochordus granulatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Loggerhead Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Caretta caretta)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Lowland Copperhead

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Austrelaps superbus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Mangrove Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus indicus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Mertens' Water Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus mertensi)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Metallic Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Niveoscincus metallicus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Mitchell's Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pogona mitchelli)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Mourning Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Lepidodactylus lugubris)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Mulga Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pseudechis australis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Murray Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Emydura macquarii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
New Guinea Snake-necked Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Chelodina novaeguineae)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Nobbi Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Amphibolurus nobbi)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Northern Blue-tongue

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Tiliqua scincoides intermedia)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Northern Death Adder

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Acanthophis praelongus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Northern Red-throated Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Carlia rubrigularis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Northern Tree Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Dendrelaphis calligastra)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Northern Water Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Lophognathus temporalis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Northwestern Carpet Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia spilota variegata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Oblong Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Chelodina oblonga)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Olive Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Liasis olivaceus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Ornamental Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Denisonia maculata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Pacific Ridley Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Lepidochelys olivacea)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Pale-flecked Garden Sunskink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Lampropholis guichenoti)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Perentie

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus giganteus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Pig-nose Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Carettochelys insculpta)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Pink-tailed Worm Lizard

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Aprasia parapulchella)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
*****ly Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Heteronotia binoei)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Pygmy Copperhead

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Austrelaps labialis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Pygmy Mulga Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus gilleni)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Pygmy python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Antaresia perthensis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Pygmy Rock Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus kingorum)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Red-bellied Black Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pseudechis porphyriacus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Red-bellied Short-necked Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Emydura subglobosa)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Red-naped Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Furina diadema)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Ridge-tailed Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus acanthurus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Robust striped skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Ctenotus robustus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Robust Velvet Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Oedura robusta)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Rough-scaled Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Tropidechis carinatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Saltwater Crocodile

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Crocodylus porosus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Saw-shelled Turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Elseya latisternum)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Shingleback

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Tiliqua rugosa)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Ctenotus pantherinus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Southern Angle-headed Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Hypsilurus spinipes)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Southern Death Adder

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Acanthophis antarcticus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Southern Leaf-tailed Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Saltuarius swaini)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Southwestern Carpet Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Morelia spilota imbricata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Spencer's Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus spenceri)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Spotted Black Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pseudechis guttatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Spotted Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Antaresia maculosa)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Spotted Tree Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus timorensis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Stimson's Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Antaresia stimsoni)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Stoke's Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Egernia stokesii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Storr's Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus storri)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Stripe-tailed Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus caudolineatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Striped Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Ctenotus taeniolatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Tasmanian Tree Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Niveoscincus pretiosus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Tawny Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Ctenophorus decresii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Thorny Devil

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Moloch horridus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Tommy Roundhead Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Diporiphora australis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Two-toed Earless Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Hemiergis quadrilineata)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Velvet Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Oedura lesueurii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Wall Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Cryptoblepharus virgatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Weasel Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Saproscincus mustelinus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Western Bearded Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pogona minor minor)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Western Blue-tongue Lizard

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Tiliqua occipitalis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Western Brown snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pseudonaja nuchalis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Western Netted Dragon

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Ctenophorus reticulatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
White's Skink

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Egernia whitii)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
White-Lipped Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Drysdalia coronoides)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
White-throated snapping turtle

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Elseya albagula)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Woma Python

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Aspidites ramsayi)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Wood Gecko

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Diplodactylus vittatus)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Yellow Spotted Monitor

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Varanus panoptes)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Yellow-Faced Whip Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Demansia psammophis)

| width="2%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="3%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
| width="15%" align="center" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" | 
|- 
| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
Yellowbelly Sea Snake

| width="40%" align="left" style="font-size: 12px; vertical-align: top" |
(Pelamis platurus)

|-


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 18, 2013)

Superb two-lined dragon


----------



## picaloandlola (Mar 18, 2013)

Lucky I was born in Australia, because reptiles, from day one are without question my favourite, and the best animal group. It is way to hard to name your favourite species, because we have the biggest, the smallest, the most diverse, the most adapted, the most poisonous, the most equipped and the list goes on. I think about this all the time, but in regards to a pet, you can't go past the bearded dragon ! Although I have researched every scaley reptile option, and prefer something not so common, their are reasons why they are so common. Go the beardie !


----------



## Kurtis (Mar 18, 2013)

Darwin pythons for me.


----------



## riotgirlckb (Mar 18, 2013)

shingleback lizard and red bellies


----------



## yewherper (Mar 18, 2013)

Mertens Water Monitors are by far my favourite! Then followed closely by the Perentie and Jungle Pythons, and then a long list of every other Australian reptile!


----------



## krusty (May 31, 2013)

scrubby for me hands down.


----------



## chase77 (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe a frilly, RRB or a GTP.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 1, 2013)

Frill Neck & Eastern Water Dragon...


----------



## Norm (Jun 1, 2013)

Common garden skink, I really don't know much about reptiles but I think they were the first reptile I ever saw and I've been in love ever since!


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Jun 1, 2013)

Water python , but if qld goverement would let me keep and learn about a fresh water crocodile I might change my mind on this


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 1, 2013)

creaturesofhabit said:


> Water python , but if qld goverement would let me keep and learn about a fresh water crocodile I might change my mind on this


I thought that Tony Harrison had a freshwater? Is he on a special license?


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Jun 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I thought that Tony Harrison had a freshwater? Is he on a special license?


He would have demonstrators permit that costs a fortune and you have to display the animals each year, that's the way I have read the rules for that licence! I love crocodiles and would one day love to own learn about them


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 1, 2013)

picaloandlola said:


> Lucky I was born in Australia, because reptiles, from day one are without question my favourite, and the best animal group. It is way to hard to name your favourite species, because we have the biggest, the smallest, the most diverse, the most adapted, the most poisonous, the most equipped and the list goes on. I think about this all the time, but in regards to a pet, you can't go past the bearded dragon ! Although I have researched every scaley reptile option, and prefer something not so common, their are reasons why they are so common. Go the beardie !




Agreed mate.

But instead of poisonous it is actually Venomous as the venom is injected instead of injested


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 1, 2013)

Asian house gecko :lol: just kidding... favourite Australian reptile would have to be mulgas!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 1, 2013)

Frilled neck dragons, boyds forest dragons, southern angle headed dragons, kimberly rock monitors, spencers monitors and woma's.

Far too many species to just pick one, its great we are able to keep all these amazing animals.


Rick


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jun 1, 2013)

Varanids. Just can't beat 'em.


----------



## Misnomer (Jun 1, 2013)

Pilbarensis



Pilbarensis said:


> Varanids. Just can't beat 'em.



It's all in the name


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 2, 2013)

ReptileKeeper32 said:


> yea dannydee your right i think we have over a thousand species!



Actually, Mexico is at the very top of the heap with more species.

But for me, the woma python is my fav.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 2, 2013)

I've kept the following monitor species, and together as a group they are my favourite herps:
V gouldii
V kingorum
V mitchelli
V rosenbergi
V varius
V tristis
V mertensi
V spenceri
V indicus

Would love to keep V glauerti, V glebopalma and V pilbarensis. They're my faves which I haven't kept


----------



## stephensii (Jun 2, 2013)

Lace Monitor and the genus Hoplocephalus


----------



## Bananapeel (Jun 2, 2013)

Some really great species being listed.

VENS
redbelly
copperhead
deathadder
inland tai

PYTHONS
roughies
womas 
waters
olives
gtp
bhp

LIZARDS
mertens
shingleback
sand monitor
Golden tailed geckos
All knob tails

thats just a few. Out of all of them


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 2, 2013)

Just for a different opinion this thread should be aimed at our Off Shore members !! ???


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 2, 2013)

My fav would have to be
Green tree python.
Coastal taipan followed by the eastern brown but they darker black colour EB


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Jun 2, 2013)

i thought we had more species of reptile boondocker, mexico is just behind us with species


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

Sydney Cunningham Skink


----------



## mmafan555 (Aug 14, 2013)

Saltwater Crocodile and Coastal Taipan by far for me. As a non Australian (with no experience at all in Australian animals) they just seem uniquely cool.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 14, 2013)

Pig nosed turtle, Perentie, Moloch, Boyd's Angle Headed Dragon, Frillie, Saltie. (and all of the others).

Turtle frogs are very cool also.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 14, 2013)

Womas,black headed python, gts, gtp, boyds forest dragon, eastern water dragon, olive python


----------



## Lawra (Aug 14, 2013)

Woma  and lace monitor


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Aug 14, 2013)

pig nosed turtles look awesome, my local reptile shop has a couple! too bad there very expensive!


----------



## beardedragons (Aug 14, 2013)

beaded dragon


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Sep 10, 2013)

Spencers Monitor heres a quick handling vid of mine Spencers Monitor Taming - YouTube


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 10, 2013)

Too hard to pick, I love them ALL, the dangerous ones I prefer to admire from a safe distance through a long lens though.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 10, 2013)

hard choice eather black headed python, tiger snake or crocodile


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 11, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> Actually, Mexico is at the very top of the heap with more species.
> 
> But for me, the woma python is my fav.



I read somewhere too that we just jump ahead (by about 50 I think it was) but either way we were heading up to 900  talk about lucky! 



I would have to say all time favourite would be the Salties and Perentie. I like em big


----------



## Rialla (Sep 24, 2013)

As far as snakes go, I LOVE the look of the green tree python!
As for lizards, I've always been partial to blue tongues and frilled necks.

I haven't actually gotten any herps yet, and I don't know much about them... I'm a total noob, and am researching both blue tongues and bearded dragons (I'm a bit too chicken to start off with a snake... I need to build my way up to it, lol! ). - Though I reckon I'll probably end up going with a bluey, not only because I love their looks, but because their care and personality seems more to my liking (so far).
(Sorry if I'm babbling a bit too much about me, and not about the topic... I'm just excited, lol!  )


----------



## Kopeht (Sep 24, 2013)

Always had a soft spot for black headed pythons and scrubbies
But the salt water crocodile has gotta be at the top of my list.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 24, 2013)

ball python:lol:


----------



## Chris101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Red bellied black snakes or rough scaled pythons


----------



## ackiekid01 (Sep 27, 2013)

To be honest my favs would be BHP's, jungles, ackies,and Lacey's


----------



## domandmarty (Sep 30, 2013)

GTP all the way!, with a side of jungle


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Sep 30, 2013)

Murray darlings will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 30, 2013)

Bearded dragon, because it was our first reptile. And bredli, because it was our first snake.


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Oct 1, 2013)

i feel the same way about my dragons as they were my first reptile, there what got me right into it!


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 1, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> ball python:lol:


Ball Python, hahaha good one.


----------



## ackiekid01 (Dec 20, 2013)

I love all aussie pythons but i really fancy some BHPs and jungles i just love the colours and potential they have when it comes to morphs

- - - Updated - - -

I love all aussie pythons but i really fancy some BHPs and jungles i just love the colours and potential they have when it comes to morphs


----------



## cinnamonmybluey (Dec 22, 2013)

Blueys and Diamond pythons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 22, 2013)

Shinglebacks, completely.


----------



## sprocket (Dec 22, 2013)

tiger.....RSP.......SWCP.......salty.......FNL........perentie.........GTP.........


----------



## MANIAC (Feb 26, 2014)

SAHD!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

